# Remembering Blue [ 1999 - 2012 ]



## Waffle Iron (Apr 3, 2012)

Blue was my German Shepherd / Husky mix. She was a very friendly, warm, cuddly dog, who aged gracefully and enjoyed every moment of her life. She especially enjoyed leftover spaghetti sauce, hanging her head out of a car window, cold weather, and people. She was always able to tell when I was feeling down and out, and would stay close to offer whatever emotional support she could. She traveled with me when I moved across the country and back, and never complained about new houses and new surroundings. She would adapt to virtually any situation, and all she really cared about was me being there.

In the end, Blue developed a tumor on her spleen. There was no sign of it coming. The night in question was like any other night; I came home from work and she was flying around, hopping up and down, happy to see me. Then all of a sudden she fell over and couldn't get up. An hour later, the diagnosis was grim and the odds of any successful surgery were nill. She was put to sleep, and went peacefully, at 2:30am, March 1st, 2012. 

She was my companion for 13 years. She was a part of my everyday life. In the two weeks before the arrival of my newest companion, Lanee, the sense of emptiness was very unusual. It was surreal and almost intolerable. But I have moved on, accepted that nature took it's course, and have embraced my new puppy whom I love very much now


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Rest in peace Blue. 
Im very so sorry for your loss of your sweet Blue.


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

What a pretty girl! She had thirteen good years with you. Run free Blue!


----------



## sheps4life (Jan 14, 2012)

RIP Blue and peace to you Waffle


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

I lost a heart dog almost exactly the same way, last April 2,2011. 

Blue was a looker. These are hard days. Hang in there.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for the loss of your girl Blue. She was sounds like a beautiful soul, Please take care.
Maggi


----------



## Waffle Iron (Apr 3, 2012)

Thank you all!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Peace to you pretty Blue and comfort your way Waffle Iron.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

So sorry for your loss of Blue but so glad she was a happy dog one day and the cancer took her quickly. That is what happened to my Cyra and is the scope of things........AND that she got to share her life with you so long (this cancer is taking many dogs way to young)


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. Blue was obviously cherished, and there will always be a Blue-sized spot in your heart reserved for her. I hope that your new pup Lanee is with you for many years.


----------



## Waffle Iron (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

sorry for your loss  Rip Blue


----------

